# What is the lowest temp you can smoke cheese at?



## handymanstan (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello everyone I smoked some cheese and the temps outside were in the 40s and when I started the temps in the smoker were around 43 degrees.  I moved the smoker to a warmer place and got the temp up to 60-70.  I was worried that condensation would form on the cheese at low temps and ruin it.  Am I wrong.  How low can you go?  Is there a optimum range for cheese. 

Stan


----------



## jp61 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good question Stan. I'm not sure myself, only smoked cheese once so far. My guess is anything above 32° should be OK on the low end.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2012)

HI there Stan,

I just did a batch and the temps were down in the 40's. I didn't get the normal color change, but the smoke flavor id probably some of the best I have ever had! Normally I would smoke 2.5 hours or so between 60-65 average. This time it was 4 hours and the temp never got above 57, check it out here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129181/oh-cheesus


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 31, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> HI there Stan,
> 
> I just did a batch and the temps were down in the 40's. I didn't get the normal color change, but the smoke flavor id probably some of the best I have ever had! Normally I would smoke 2.5 hours or so between 60-65 average. This time it was 4 hours and the temp never got above 57, check it out here:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129181/oh-cheesus


Wow dirtsailor what great looking cheese and so much of it.  I also noticed I was not getting much color when it was below 50 but I got the temp up to 60-70 for last two hours or so and the cheese got darker.  I tried each kind as i vac-paced them and I did not think there was any bitterness just a good smoky flavor.

Stan


----------



## eman (Oct 31, 2012)

as long as the cheese isn't frozen ,you are good. If it sweats just wipe it off before sealing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Wow dirtsailor what great looking cheese and so much of it.


Thanks! Believe it or not, most of that Cheese is already gone! We've been trading it with friends for pepper jelly, and other homemade goodies. I'll be doing another batch pretty soon as we like to give it to the relatives during the holidays too! My better half has requested some Swiss next go around, so I picked up a nice hunk the other day. I myself want some Havarti, one of my all time smoked favorites!


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 2, 2012)

I am going to do some more next week.  Never tried Havarti cheese before I will have to go to the farmers market and see if the cheese guy has any.  But I will definitely be doing Swiss and then after a couple weeks I want to try Swiss cheese fondue with smoky Swiss. 

Stan


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2012)

Not sure why, but the color just does not come thru at temps below 40°

My best results are at 70° or so.

If it's really cold outside, I'll preheat my smoker at 100°, and then shut it down.  The smoker will retain heat for a couple hours

TJ


----------



## venture (Nov 2, 2012)

The color is pretty, but I don't worry about it as long as the flavor is there.  I don't get real cold temps in my area.  My guess would be that at cold temps, a little longer smoke time might be in order, but that would take a little experimentation.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

